# Triple Take Danes



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They really do put themselves in this position on their own...










I was accused of drugging them and posing them in this position...so I went over to actually pose them...here's what I got 










Only slightly pathetic right?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

GAH! So cute!! 

Duke and Ozzy don't even sleep remotely near each other, let alone stacked lol


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

That's only impressive if they are in order according to age....lol. They are very cute.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

So cool!
Amazing!
You should make it your next Christmas Card.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> That's only impressive *if* they are in order according to age....lol. They are very cute.


Well I'm pretty sure they ARE in age order!! Even though baby Panda on the end there looks almost bigger than Zuri :tongue:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, I was seeing the irony


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That is so darn cute! Now where are you and Jon going to sit? :lol:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That is too cute! Mine will sometimes curl up together but not like that.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Everybody has a pillow! they are thoroughly enchanting.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Love this picture!!  Triple perfection!
I have one of 4 of my guys sleeping in the same position across the bed that I call synchronized sleeping. Gotta be good at something right?!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am very impressed that 3 danes can fit on a couch. Just one of our boxers likes to hog as much of it as possible.

Great picture!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> That is so darn cute! Now where are you and Jon going to sit? :lol:


 LOL! On the floor! 

That is too cute!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are in order by size and age! 

Luckily we have a sectional couch wish two recliners which is where Jon and I sit :thumb:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

That is SOO cute!!! I just want to cuddle them all!!:hug:

Panda is going to be HUGE!!! I LOVE her!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Boo.. I wish my dogs would lay like that! Willow and Bishop act like they are allergic to sleeping with other dogs. Maybe I need to get more IGs for Tessie to cuddle with.. 

Seriously cute!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love it when dogs sleep like that!  it is even better when they all look alike 

My boys do that but sprocket has to be on the tail end or he might not be able to breathe :tongue:


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are two precious pictures. It kind of looks like my sofa.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So dang cute. Can't wait to meet them!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is quite pleasing to the eye.....although i'm glad i'm not drunk.

not pathetic, not even slightly...just a dog lover with a good camera


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think they're all trying to warm up together after all that snowball jumping! 

Pretty soon you're gonna need more furniture.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Very economical use of space. I think you should go out and shop for a big spotted sofa, line them up again and have a "riot of splotches" photo. 

Though I think that might do some very strange things to your brain... 

Very cool pic...


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cuteness!!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Love it...def worthy of being in a photo contest.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Love it! I can't believe how big Panda is :shocked:


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

how cute! tick-tack-toe three spotted butts in a row :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It must be fun living in your house, dane heap's everywhere. You and Jon must walk around going 'aaawwwww look at them' all the time.
My word, that little Pandora is going to be massive. Be interesting to see how she matures and how big she's going to end up.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

TOO stinkin' cute! My dogs went through a phase of synchronized lounging a while back too, I love it! and holy cow Panda is getting huge!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL very cute!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Panda weighed in at 68 pounds today at the vet! She's as big as Emmy :wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Amazing! I love the picture!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Stinking aDORable!!! I just love those girls!


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

That is soo adorable! It makes me want more Great Danes more than I already do!


----------

